# I was born on the Federal Palm in 1964



## theophilerrol (Jul 14, 2009)

I, Errol Theophile, was born on the Federal Palm on December 23, 1964. At that time, the only thing In recall was that the captain's name was Fredrick. My mother is still alive and I'm just trying to put everything in order. Currently, I am a mechanical engineer. I left Dominica on November 12, 2007 on vacation. While on vacation, I went to Florida. Then my brother visited me from Canada. I am now in Canada as a refugee not realizing that I was born on a Canadian ship. I am not registered in Dominica. I only have a baptism certificate. I am having problems getting a national passport because they're saying I was born on a Canadian ship on the ocean. So while I'm in Canada, as a refugee, I believe by right I am supposed to be a Canadian citizen. I am writing this information because I haven't got anybody to assist me in this problem. So if anybody can give me any information about the Federal Palm or the Federal Maple please contact me via private message.

(Email and personal address details removed as per site policy - please see the *guidelines*)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Errol and welcome to SN on your first interesting posting. maybe someone on here can help you, Good luck. Bon voyage.


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

FEDERAL PALM blt 1961 3196 tgr Built Port Weller/St Catherines
72-CENPAC ROUNDER b/up Pusan 6-6-79


FEDERAL MAPLE blt 1961 3196 tgr Built Canadian Vickers/Montreal deleted 1997.

Heres hoping you get the passport you need.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Welcome Errol, one of the few born sailors, here!

Good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## theophilerrol (Jul 14, 2009)

This is Errol. THank you for your postings. Does anyone know how I would be able to contact somebody that is involved with the Federal Palm. I understand that they changed the name of the Federal Palm. I do not know how to contact them. If anyone of you would be able to assist me I really need your help because that is an historical matter of my life. So I really need some help please because I am the first person to be born on that ship. So there is something about that. Please try your best to assist me. Thank you. May God richly bless you all.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

When a Death at sea, or a birth at sea, and sometimes a marriage at sea; takes place, then an entry is made in the ship's official log book. this is the official record of the occurrence and is therefore held by the registrar of births, marriages and deaths, of the flag country, in this case Canada. 

Suggest that you write or e-mail the proper authorities in Ottawa, it shouldn't take too long if you use Google. By international Law the initial nationality of a child born at sea is 1) the flag country, 2) the country of birth of the father,3) the country of birth of the mother. If both parents are deceased, at or during, the birth, then the nationality of the Grandfather or Grandmother come into play. It is also possible to claim nationality of the country which is the first port of call, as there must be a record made of excess crew members on arrival.


----------



## mclean (Jul 30, 2005)

Errol. Whilst the FEDERAL PALM and FEDERAL MAPLE were built in Canada, I don,t believe they were under the Canadian flag. They were a gift from Canada to the then West Indies Federation. In 1962 Lloyds Regester, they are shown to be under the British flag and registered in Port of Spain. They traded between Jamaica and Trinidad @ Tobago. The managers were West Indies Shipping Corporation. It could be that in 1961, when the gift took place that they were under the Canadian flag for the voyage down to the West Indies. Why not try the British Consulate with the info above. All the best.. Colin


----------



## Robert W.G. Grosz (Aug 14, 2009)

*Good luck Errol!*

I could not help but google "Federal Palm" and "Federal Maple" and found some interesting hits that you should look at. The links are below:

http://www.shippingdatabase.com/ship.php?shipid=36190

http://www.nzmaritimeindex.org.nz/i...s=&pix=0&sourceid=3002000&refid=3002014&hit=1

http://blog.zeroinginonhealth.com/?p=138

http://travel.webshots.com/photo/2278719720040587300OaWKkq

http://www.tuvaluislands.com/tuv-ph/ts.htm

http://www.michaelfield.org/Tokelau book.htm

http://fm3a.org/index.php?showimage=3

http://www.nzmaritimeindex.org.nz/izsearchvessels.php?gsn=500111335&db=&dm=&ds=&dh=

http://www.webpages.uidaho.edu/~myron/WP/LettersIndexPDF/F.pdf

http://www.onf-nfb.gc.ca/eng/collection/film/index.php?id=17783

http://www.timetableimages.com/maritime/images/1971.htm

http://books.google.com/books?id=WP...um=7#v=onepage&q="federal maple" ship&f=false

http://www.caricom.org/jsp/pressreleases/pres77_02.htm

Unfortunately, it appears that the Federal Palm was no longer a Canadian registered ship when you were born on it. In the early or mid 70s, after you were born, it was sold, renamed the CenPac Rounder, and operated in the Central Pacific until it landed on a reef and was subsequently scrapped. An abstract of an article in the New Zealand Maritime Index states, "Refloated from a reef off Fiji on 27 Apr 1979, the Naura Local Government Council ship CENPAC ROUNDER was found to be unworthy of repair and was sold to Yuham Sangsa Co. for demolition at Busan, South Korea. She sailed from Nauru on 16 May 1979 for Busan." So at that time she was owned by by the Nauru Local Government Council, in the tiny Pacific nation named Nauru, so possibly they retained the ship's logs which might have reference to your birth and details on the captain. Otherwise, you might try the Yuham Sangsa Co. in South Korea to see if they have the ship's logs. Who knows, maybe the captain is still alive and can personally vouch for you. All the best. PS: I am a Canadian citizen too!


----------



## theophilerrol (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi, it's Errol, again. I was born in 1964 on the Federal Palm. I have all information notarized by a lawyer. The last time I spoke to you, you said you hoped I would get the passport I need. I spoke to immigration. They want to know if the boat was a Canadian ship in 1964, the registration number, the captain's name, and other basic information of the boat from 1964. Please, I would appreciate it if you would kindly help me. It's very important. Thank you. May God richly bless you. Immigration is waiting on this information.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Errol, if the ship was under the Red Ensign then you should be entitled to British Citizenship. On the other hand, the vessel was owned in the West Indies, so that will give you a claim there. Ask the nearest British Consul what your position is regarding British citizenship on the day of your birth.


----------



## Sabastapol (Feb 18, 2009)

*Good luck Errol*

There are a lot of people rooting for you on this one Errol. Stick with it and I'm sure you will get there eventually. Good luck. (Thumb)


----------



## Capt. Bruno (Jul 13, 2008)

In 1963 and 1964, the FEDERAL PALM was registered in Port-of-Spain in Trinidad (in those days considered British registry). The vessel was operated by Furness Withy & Co. Ltd. She and FEDERAL MAPLE were gifts from Canada to the West Indies and were never registered in Canada although built here. They were not as their name would suggest, owned by Federal Commerce & Navigation at any point in their careers.


----------



## theophilerrol (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi, this is Errol. I would like conformation on the registration number of the Federal Palm, where it was built, who the captain was, and specifically what flag it was under. Thank you. May God richly bless you. I need it as soon as possible.


----------



## theophilerrol (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi, it's Errol again. Please when you send me this information my immigration lawyer told me to inform you all that they must not put any information about British on the paper. All I need is the registration number and a clarification stating that the boat was a Canadian ship in 1960 and the name of the captain. Please that is all I need so that they would confirm with my worker and get me out under the refugee act because I am not a refugee but a citizen by birth. Thank you, again. May God richly bless you.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Errol,

You will find some information about Federal Palm at Miramar HERE but the site does not have any information about the Registered owner. I hope this helps.


----------



## theophilerrol (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi, it's Errol, again. To all who have helped so far, I would like to say thank you. I have not met with my immigration lawyer, yet. I am waiting for one more do***ent from my mother. I will meet with my lawyer some time at the end of September hoping that everything will be fine. After meeting them, I will let you all know what is going on. So, until then, may God richly bless you all. Thank you all for your hospitality. Blessings from Errol.


----------



## MNEWBY (Oct 9, 2006)

Excuse me if I have the wrong ship but there was a ship called
*Cenpac Rounder * and was the ex *Federal Palm * from 1972
IMO 5113199
GT: 3,179 Tons
Built: 1961 at Port Wellar Dry Docks, St Catherines Canada
Yard No: 29
Size: 91m Long x 16m Beam
Speed: 15 Knots
Hope this may be of some help.
Whoops ,sorry just read and realised Brian's post has same ship


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

*Federal Palm*

Here is a photograph of her.
She was purchased by Nauru local government in 1972.
She was grounded in a cyclone Meli on Vothalailai Reef..
She was towed to Busan South Korea and broken up in 1979


----------



## double acting (Sep 14, 2008)

theophilerrol said:


> I, Errol Theophile, was born on the Federal Palm on December 23, 1964. At that time, the only thing In recall was that the captain's name was Fredrick. My mother is still alive and I'm just trying to put everything in order. Currently, I am a mechanical engineer. I left Dominica on November 12, 2007 on vacation. While on vacation, I went to Florida. Then my brother visited me from Canada. I am now in Canada as a refugee not realizing that I was born on a Canadian ship. I am not registered in Dominica. I only have a baptism certificate. I am having problems getting a national passport because they're saying I was born on a Canadian ship on the ocean. So while I'm in Canada, as a refugee, I believe by right I am supposed to be a Canadian citizen. I am writing this information because I haven't got anybody to assist me in this problem. So if anybody can give me any information about the Federal Palm or the Federal Maple please contact me via private message.
> 
> (Email and personal address details removed as per site policy - please see the *guidelines*)


Memorial University in St John's Newfoundland, Canada holds complete log books of all British registered ships in certain years - I'm not sure which.

When i was last in St John's I looked at the log book for a ship my father sailed on in 1928 and there it was, not a photocopy, the actual log book

The UK authorities were going to sell them as waste paper until Memorial offered to keep them. You could contact Memorial


----------



## theophilerrol (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi, it's Errol, again. I am having trouble contacting Memorial University. If anyone knows how to find the log books for the Federal Palm it would be much appreciated. I have received a letter from Dominica from one of the guys that was working on the boat. He carried me off the boat and to the hospital. I have the letter certified by a lawyer and another from my mother saying that I was born on the ship at the date 1964 December 23. I also have the name of the captain. His name is Frederic. He asked my mother to deliver me to him. My mother said she was 18 and I was her first child. So the captain asked her to name me after him but she said no, she would name me Errol. So please try your best to help me. It's like life and death because Canada is a land of opportunity and I believe I am a Canadian by birth. My only hope I have now is from God. So please help me. May God richly bless you all.


----------



## theophilerrol (Jul 14, 2009)

This is me, Errol. again. Just asking again to see if anyone knows anything about the log books from the Federal Palm. I really need it. Or can I get some information from whoever it may concern. How or where can I get the log books for the Federal Palm. Time is approaching on me with my immigration status. If you all don't help me I will never get that kind of opportunity again. So I am asking if anyone can compassionately help me from their heart please please help me. I am really in need of that log book. So may God richly bless who it may concern. Love you. Errol.


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

The Federal Palm was not a Canadian registered ship so I have serious doubts about you using that information to submit for Canadian citizenship.


----------



## Sailorsue (Oct 21, 2009)

*Hello Errol*

Maybe you could check with the Port Weller Dry Docks in St. Catherines, ON for the registration number if it's still there as that's where the Federal Palm was built. See link below. And remember, "the wisdom is within you" ) God Bless You on your journey

http://shipbuildinghistory.com/world/canada/portweller.htm


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

HI ERROL YOU HAVE A DIFFICULT JOB TO DO: mAYBE as an outside chance you contact the Maritime Musuem Greenich England, and request a copy of the official log book of the vessel. You have the date of the Voyage and the official number: Beware it will cost you:Initial Advice and request by email is avaialble but follow up information may cost for Official Log Book entry is about £50 Sterling or if they ask you to contact Canada Memorial Museum Newfoundland the equivalent in Canadian Dollars. Good Luck.


----------



## Star1305 (Oct 29, 2019)

*Looking for my father*

Hi everyone,

Not sure if I am in the right place, but I cam across this thread after putting the ship names in Google.

I have never known or met my father and I am searching for him. 
I was told he worked as a purser on board a ship named Federal Maple or Federal Palm, this ship was docked in Jamaica around August 1969.

He would be approx 79 - 87 years old now. His name is Felix Martinez, originally from Trinidad.

That is all the information I have.

I would be truly grateful if anyone has any information they could share with me.


----------



## ramese (10 mo ago)

theophilerrol said:


> I, Errol Theophile, was born on the Federal Palm on December 23, 1964. At that time, the only thing In recall was that the captain's name was Fredrick. My mother is still alive and I'm just trying to put everything in order. Currently, I am a mechanical engineer. I left Dominica on November 12, 2007 on vacation. While on vacation, I went to Florida. Then my brother visited me from Canada. I am now in Canada as a refugee not realizing that I was born on a Canadian ship. I am not registered in Dominica. I only have a baptism certificate. I am having problems getting a national passport because they're saying I was born on a Canadian ship on the ocean. So while I'm in Canada, as a refugee, I believe by right I am supposed to be a Canadian citizen. I am writing this information because I haven't got anybody to assist me in this problem. So if anybody can give me any information about the Federal Palm or the Federal Maple please contact me via private message.
> 
> (Email and personal address details removed as per site policy - please see the *guidelines*)


I can give some information as I am the daughter of the Captain of the Federal Palm Captain James Martin the late Captain James Martin who was also previously First Master of the Federal Maple . They were sold in 1976 Federal Palm to Taiwan and Federal Maple I just read myself after all these years wondering what happened to them was used for the Mariel boat lift in 1980 and grounded or sank off the coast of Nicaragua bur for four years from 1976 until 1980 was anchored in Chagaramas in Trinidad . The Federal Maple was struck off in 1997 another piece of information just read myself


----------



## ramese (10 mo ago)

Star1305 said:


> *Looking for my father*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> ...


I saw this information six years ago I could have asked my Father who was the Captain of the Federal Palm for ten years until 1976 and First Officer of the Federal Maple . I see what I can find out


----------



## ramese (10 mo ago)

ramese said:


> I saw this information six years ago I could have asked my Father who was the Captain of the Federal Palm for ten years until 1976 and First Officer of the Federal Maple . I see what I can find out


name of the Captain was Captain James Martin , he could very well have known a Felix Martinez from Trinidad


----------



## ramese (10 mo ago)

theophilerrol said:


> I, Errol Theophile, was born on the Federal Palm on December 23, 1964. At that time, the only thing In recall was that the captain's name was Fredrick. My mother is still alive and I'm just trying to put everything in order. Currently, I am a mechanical engineer. I left Dominica on November 12, 2007 on vacation. While on vacation, I went to Florida. Then my brother visited me from Canada. I am now in Canada as a refugee not realizing that I was born on a Canadian ship. I am not registered in Dominica. I only have a baptism certificate. I am having problems getting a national passport because they're saying I was born on a Canadian ship on the ocean. So while I'm in Canada, as a refugee, I believe by right I am supposed to be a Canadian citizen. I am writing this information because I haven't got anybody to assist me in this problem. So if anybody can give me any information about the Federal Palm or the Federal Maple please contact me via private message.
> 
> (Email and personal address details removed as per site policy - please see the *guidelines*)


The Captain's name was not Frederick , I know the captain because I am the daughter of the Captain . The name of the Captain was Captain James HA Martin served on the Federal Maple for ten years until nineteen seventy four


----------



## ramese (10 mo ago)

ramese said:


> I saw this information six years ago I could have asked my Father who was the Captain of the Federal Palm for ten years until 1976 and First Officer of the Federal Maple . I see what I can find out


I can help with that the name of the Captain of the Federal Pal was Captain James HA Martin , I am his daughter .


----------

